# Manejo de 4 bits para motor paso a paso



## MaMu (Jul 22, 2005)

Necesito manejar 4 bits D0,D1,D2,D3 en 4 combinaciones, cada una definidas previamente, en un ciclo continuo a intervalos en uSeg.
Ejemplo:

INICIO
   0101  - 10uSeg
   0010  - 10uSeg
   0110  - 10uSeg
   1100  - 10uSeg
  LOOP
END

Hay algo para esto?, la idea es emular el SAA1027 (control de motores PAP), dando inicio de ciclo, sentido, y pulsos de reloj. No solo no consigo el SAA, sino que el precio es excesivamente caro. (Ando medio engripado asi que voy a necesitar ideas   )


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Jul 22, 2005)

Puedes utilizar el 74194 que es un registro de corrimiento de 4 bits con carga paralela, con el cual tu puedes predeterminar previamente sus salidas.

Aquí te dejo un enlace donde puedes observar su aplicación a motores de paso

http://home.cogeco.ca/~rpaisley4/Stepper.html


----------



## MaMu (Jul 22, 2005)

Esta muy buena la aplicación con el 74194 y es más completa de lo que crei. Ahora voy a ver si consigo 74*194 ya que por aqui hay faltantes de IC, que van desde el 74*160 en adelante, ni tienen en stock ni entregan. Veré en todo caso que Shift Registrer podré utilizar en su reemplazo.


----------



## MorbidAngel_ (Feb 4, 2006)

y un microcontrolador?

seria la mejor solucion y la mas barata creo yo


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Mar 9, 2006)

MaMu dijo:
			
		

> Necesito manejar 4 bits D0,D1,D2,D3 en 4 combinaciones, cada una definidas previamente, en un ciclo continuo a intervalos en uSeg.
> Ejemplo:
> 
> INICIO
> ...



No te gustaría controlarlo desde el puerto paralelo????  por que de ser asi yo hice un sencillo programa que controla la velocidad, sentido de giro paro y arranque de un pp, hice para controlarlo externamente y desde software.

Saludos


----------



## mustank (Ago 1, 2008)

MaMu dijo:
			
		

> ..... No solo no consigo el SAA, sino que el precio es excesivamente caro. (Ando medio engripado asi que voy a necesitar ideas   )



buscando información del see1027 me encontre con este post ... mamu al final conseguiste el integrado que hicistes ... ya que estoy con el mismo problema ...


----------



## mustank (Ago 1, 2008)

estoy entre conseguir el SAA1027 o emularlo con compuertas xor


----------



## fer_taglia (Ago 1, 2010)

Podes usar el MC3479 que es similar al SAA..


----------



## jorger (Ago 1, 2010)

fer_taglia dijo:


> Podes usar el MC3479 que es similar al SAA..


 
Te fijaste en la fecha del último post?
Han pasado casi 2 años!


----------



## snakewather (Dic 12, 2010)

andaba buscando informacion de motores pp y me tope con esto ue buen chascarrillo me dio un chingo de risa hace dos años jajajajjajaajajajaja


----------

